# Anyone convert from neko to furry?



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 24, 2009)

I've always loved the fur


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

wat


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope. Always been fur.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 24, 2009)

I myself prefer the fur over neko


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

May I ask what neko is? Lol. I think i'd probably love fur more than anything XD


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Nekos are like fake furs.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 24, 2009)

Neko- A term often used to describe those who have animal ears and tails, but no additional features. (Very rarely, you'll find some with paws.) 

There's a bigger word for it, but for the life of me I can't remember it.


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Neko- A term often used to describe those who have animal ears and tails, but no additional features. (Very rarely, you'll find some with paws.)
> 
> There's a bigger word for it, but for the life of me I can't remember it.



He just explained it for you.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 24, 2009)

Either / or, as long as you take away all of catgirl's "neko"s Japaphilic-ness.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> wat



What i'm ask is if someone was neko but over time started likeing furries...and which do you prefer


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, then ya, I honestly never liked those, they look kind of.....funny. No offense to anyone


----------



## Toaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I was nether, and I'm still nether.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Either / or, as long as you take away all of catgirl's "neko"s Japaphilic-ness.


I'm speaking as a guilty Japanophile here, so...

I did go through a small cat girl phase when I was younger, brought upon by watching to many episodes of Mew Mew Power. (Do not ask why. I have no answer.)

I got more involved in transformation after that, and then furries. I never really went back.


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Nah, not soft enough.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 24, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> I'm speaking as a guilty Japanophile here, so...
> 
> I did go through a small cat girl phase when I was younger, brought upon by watching to many episodes of Mew Mew Power. (Do not ask why. I have no answer.)
> 
> I got more involved in transformation after that, and then furries. I never really went back.


I was introduced to catgirl through Halloween costumes and some American cartoons with cat-people in them (much less features than full-blown anthro), so I kind of avoided the whole _"THEY ARE FRUM ANIME KAWAII DESUU!!"_ shit.

I knew of anthro from around the same time, and I liked both, so they both stuck. There really was no _"I liked this, and then this..."_ deal with me.


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

I love Catboys tho thanks


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I like furr boys. They look.... epic? Lol =]


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 24, 2009)

Catboys are adorable. :3

I was never really either, but I'd probably dress up as a catboy if I had to dress up at all; I don't really like fursuits that much, and neko is a very scant, acceptable alternative for me.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't favor fursuits much. I think a neko suit would look cool. But I like fur drawings better than neko drawings =]


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

I started out as a neko yeh but i prefer being full cat =p looks better feels less wannabe lol


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

I really don't know what to choose.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 24, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> I'm speaking as a guilty Japanophile here, so...
> 
> I did go through a small cat girl phase when I was younger, brought upon by watching to many episodes of Mew Mew Power. (Do not ask why. I have no answer.)
> 
> I got more involved in transformation after that, and then furries. I never really went back.


 
Are you even male? :O


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

Both are sexy... 







Now this is confusing... 






I really don't know...


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> I really don't know...



neither cause they aren't male D:<
lol



Neko males are like right up my ally in attractiveness with furry fem guys honestly
U:


----------



## Geek (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasterk said:


> neither cause they aren't male D:<
> lol
> 
> Neko males are like right up my ally in attractiveness with furry fem guys honestly
> U:



What about the girls ?


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


> Both are sexy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im lovin these photos.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

I see Neko a furry-lite.  I've no problem with either.  Both can be cute.  Both can be creepy.  Depends on context.

*lol* @ the transformation from girl to cat.  You sick bastard indeed.


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


>


that catboy isnt cute, STOP DISGRACING CATBOYS GAHFUCK


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 24, 2009)

Geek said:


>



boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg

boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg
> 
> boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg


 
 yo, word.


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg
> 
> boiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoiyoinnggg



lol X2


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 25, 2009)

Geek said:


> Both are sexy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 First one it adorable and sexy
The second one is pure torture in a good way i like the fursuit more the less


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> The second one is pure torture in a good way i like the fursuit more the less



The only problem with fursuits, is that you don't know who's inside.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 25, 2009)

I shall do as I always do in threads like these and laugh heartily at the neko-hating faggots


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a mixture of both, I like both neko and furry.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 25, 2009)

My friend started out as a furry hater, then she described her sona as herself with Tiger ears and a tail...  Three years later I successfully converted her into a Tiger/Raccoon mix.


----------



## quayza (Dec 25, 2009)

Any partial fur can easily be changed to a full fur. 

You gotta have the right moves.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

I converted. I used to be an otaku, now I'm a furry >.>


----------



## quayza (Dec 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I converted. I used to be an otaku, now I'm a furry >.>



I cant even remember how i got into this but i have been a furry for years.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 28, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> My friend started out as a furry hater, then she described her sona as herself with Tiger ears and a tail... Three years later I successfully converted her into a Tiger/Raccoon mix.


 
You have to be the cutest yet evil minded bovine I've ever seen :O


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 28, 2009)

My character is a nekomata, so I guess that means I go either way :V


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

Neko...? Like Nekomimi you mean?

I was a furry before I liked Nekomimi... o:


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Ew, nekos.
I was into TF like stuff before Furry.

Inb4"bloody roar"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ew, nekos.
> I was into TF like stuff before Furry.
> 
> Inb4"bloody roar"



TF?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> TF?



Transformation shit.
Bloody roar was the starting point before I started watching TF horror movies.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Transformation shit.
> Bloody roar was the starting point before I started watching TF horror movies.



Oh, ok.
A friend of mine is into humans (painfully) turning into mythical creatures.
Is that the same thing?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, ok.
> A friend of mine is into humans (painfully) turning into mythical creatures.
> Is that the same thing?



Yep.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 30, 2009)

Furfags who hate neko are just closet animal-fuckers. I mean, who else would object to a humanised animal being _too_ "human"? :V


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 30, 2009)

```

```



Darkfoxsniper said:


> I've always loved the fur




Neko, cause I just have wings on my back, and paws for feet and hands. ( Ears are like 50/50 )


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope always furry.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Furfags who hate neko are just closet animal-fuckers. I mean, who else would object to a humanised animal being _too_ "human"? :V



My excuse: Anime is overrated.


----------



## Rhuedog (Dec 31, 2009)

Im a furry for sure, nekos are cute too tho dont ya think?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Neko- A term often used to describe those who have animal ears and tails, but no additional features. (Very rarely, you'll find some with paws.)
> 
> There's a bigger word for it, but for the life of me I can't remember it.



Kemonomimi?


----------

